# קרדיטים!!!



## etti251 (16/12/13)

קרדיטים!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
היי כולן(ם), אני מעלה את הקרדיטים לאחר חודשיים וחצי ובכל מחיר, למה? כי...
כשקיבלתי טבעת, נכנסתי לפאניקה, בכי של עצב ורחמים עצמיים. חתונה לא עניינה אותי, 
בטח ובטח שלא שמלה לבנה והפורום  הזה עזר לי רבות.
אני כלה בהחלט לא קלה שמאוד מודעת לעצמה ומתלבשת בהתאם, ונורא חששתי משמלה ועוד לבנה. 
במבט לאחור אני עדיין מבינה את עצמי, אבל טפו טפו, עם אנשי מקצוע מעולים צלחתי את החתונה הזאת! 
אז אני מקווה שבמילים אלה אצליח לעודד כמה כלות לעתיד ולתת תקווה. ובעיקר אשתדל לעשות את זה קצר.

אז מי אנחנו? אני אתי, בת 27 סיימתי עכשיו תואר במדעי המדינה ומשאבי אנוש בבר אילן. בן זוגי, רפאל 27. 
הכרנו לפני 4 שנים, שנינו עבדנו במחלקת מטענים, בביטחון נמל אשדוד.
אני הייתי כבר ותיקה ומיד כשהוא הגיע, הודיעו לי חגיגית שבעלי לעתיד התחיל לעבוד ביחידה.
אני כלל לא הייתי בעניין! הייתי בסיומו של קשר ארוך ורפאל גם לא היה הטעם שלי. בכלל!
הוא הגיע עם שיער ארוך, מושבניק זרוק. הייתי קוראת לו בן גוריון. ואני מתוקתקת תמיד, והעיר זורמת לי בורידים. 
לאחר הפרידה טסתי לחודש לתאילנד. כשחזרתי רפאל היה עם קרחת. 
היי, אני אתי, ויש לי פטיש לקרחים. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






לאחר כמה חודשים ביום הולדת שלי חגגתי במועדון עם הרבה חברים, רפאל בחזור הקפיץ אותי הביתה ומאז זה היסטוריה. 
יצאנו שנתיים וקצת ובדיוק לפני שנה, ביום הולדת 26 שלי, ב- 14.12.12 הוא הציע לי להתחתן איתו, אני אמרתי I do! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  וקבעתי להתחתן הכי רחוק שאני יכולה. 
(חרדות, כבר כתבתי) ב- 1.10.13


----------



## etti251 (16/12/13)

הטבעת 1!!


----------



## etti251 (16/12/13)

הטבעת 2


----------



## etti251 (16/12/13)

ההזמנה 
בכללי, משהו שהנחה אותנו לאורך כל האירוע זה לא להשתגע בכלום!
לכן, ממש שמחתי שהצלחתי למצוא הזמנה שתהיה גם ברוח שלנו וגם זולה! שקל להזמנה דו צדדית על נייר מבריק.
את ההזמנות עשינו בבית דפוס קטן ומשפחתי באשדוד. דפוס אביטן.


----------



## etti251 (16/12/13)

ההזמנה 2


----------



## NoFi M (16/12/13)

אוי העיצוב שלכם מקסים! 
והחתנכלה הקטנים המאויירים פשוט הבהירו לי שאני גם רוצה כאלה! (ועד עכשיו הייתי תקועה בין הרצון למשהו משעשע ו״שובר שגרה״ לבין הרצון ללכתוב משהו יחסית קונסרבטיבי).

בקיצור, הזמנה נהדרת


----------



## etti251 (16/12/13)

תודה!!!


----------



## haych (16/12/13)

ממש אהבתי את ההזמנה! 
וחברה שלי התחתנה בגני הצבי (לפני שהיינו חברות) והבנתי ממנה שמקסים שם.


----------



## etti251 (16/12/13)

ממש ממליצה!


----------



## ray of light (17/12/13)

איזה אייקונים חמודים!!!


----------



## etti251 (16/12/13)

מסיבת רווקות 
בורכתי בהמון חברות מדהימות, שליקטתי בכל תקופה מחיי.
תהיתי איך זה ישתלב במסיבה מצומצמת אחת, לכן כשנשאלתי ע"י המארגנות מה בא לי
לא היססתי ואמרתי שאני מעדיפה את זה במקום חיצוני, לא בבית, ולא משחקי היכרות. 
וכך יצא שיצאנו למתחם התחנה בב"א, ה-9 בר. מקום שהוא מסעדה ביום, מועדון למסיבת רווקות בלילה+ מנחה דראג קוין אחת ו- 3 חשפנים.
סה"כ היו 18 חברות והיה מצחיק בטירוף, ללא שתיקות מביכות ופשוט מעולה. בדיוק מה שרציתי.


----------



## etti251 (16/12/13)

....


----------



## etti251 (16/12/13)

אהמ..


----------



## etti251 (16/12/13)

צהר אהובי. 
מאחר ואני מאשדוד ורפאל מהמושב, היינו צריכים להביא את תעודת הרווקות שלו לרבנות באשדוד.
_אבל_, לאחר ש-3 שעות המועצה אזורית באר טוביה טירטרו אותנו בטלפונים ולא הביאו לנו תשובה חד משמעית מהיכן רפאל
מוציא ת. רווקות, החלטנו להרים ידיים ולהתעסק בזה ביום אחר.
במקרה באותו היום נפגשנו עם הרב שלנו, ספרנו לו שהצליחו למרמר אותנו, והוא בתשובה ענה, רגע, למה לא צהר?!
אני מיד רציתי לשמוע עוד, אבל רפאל נמנע, הדת חשובה לו ומשמועות הוא חשב שצהר "לא מספיק רציני" בשבילו.
לאחר הבהרות הוא התרצה, ועניין פתיחת התיק וכל התהליך היה כ"כ ידידותי וזורם. בקיצור, ממליצה!!!


----------



## etti251 (16/12/13)

חינה 
הנושא עליו היו ה-כ-י הרבה וויכוחים.
רפאל מאוד רצה, אני מאוד לא...
שכחתי לציין שאני שהמוצא של הוריי הוא הוא גרוזיני, רוצה לומר, מסיבות, לשפוך כסף וכמה שיותר.
ותפקידי היה להדוף כל רעיות מוגזם וגרנדיוזי באשר הוא.
לכן, מחינה שתוכננה להמון אנשים, הסכמתי לטקס סימלי אצלי בבית, לאחר ערב המקווה.
שוב, מאחר שרפאל שומר מסורת, לאחר הטבילה לא יכולנו להיפגש.
לכן, רפאל הגיע עם חברים וחגגו לו, בזמן שאני התחבאתי בחדר. ואז התחילו החגיגות לי


----------



## etti251 (16/12/13)

מתנות לאורחים 
הזמנתי מהאיביי בממש כלום כסף


----------



## etti251 (16/12/13)

...


----------



## etti251 (16/12/13)

יוצאת מהמחבוא


----------



## etti251 (16/12/13)

מתה על זהב!!! (גרוזינית או לא..)


----------



## etti251 (16/12/13)

ועוד זהב..


----------



## etti251 (16/12/13)

אולם אירועים 
היו לנו 600 מוזמנים, והתחתנו בגני הצבי. גן אירועים מדהים ביופיו במושב ברכיה, ממש ליד אשקלון.
כמו שכתבתי, חפשנו משהו זול.. אבל האוכל היה אישיו!
לכן גני הצבי התאים לנו בדיוק! ב 190 ש"ח למנה קבלנו בופה מטורף עם 16 עמדות בחוץ,
וגם המנות שהוגשו באולם היו מדהימות,  כמעט 3 חודשים אחרי ואנחנו מקבלים מחמאות!
החופה הייתה בגן, המסיבה הייתה באולם.


----------



## etti251 (16/12/13)

חליפה חתן 
החליפה מזארה, הכל ביחד, כולל נעליים יצא בסביבות ה- 1600.
פשוט בכיתי כשראיתי אותו עם החליפה בתא המדידה!
אני הבוסית (!) ולכן הוא הקשיב יפה לבקשותיי ללבוש שחור ולבן, ולא לשים עניבה ירוקה(&^%$#@) כמו שהוא רצה.


----------



## etti251 (16/12/13)

שמלת כלה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
והסיבה שבגללה אני עומלת על הקרדיטים האלה.
השמלה הייתה בשביל בחורה כמוני בגדר נס. 
כמה בכיתי וכמה חששתי וכמה דחיתי את התחלת החיפושים של השמלה...
אזרתי אומץ והתחלתי לחפש רק חודשיים לפני החתונה!
לאחר כמה מדידות שכצפוי, הייתי נראית בהם כמו הר החרמון, גיגית ועוד כמה תיאורים קסומים, 
הגעתי לסלון של שבי שמילה וישראל מור באשדוד. 
קודם כל, הסלון מדהים ביופיו, פשוט ארמון.
דבר שני, היה נראה כאילו ישראל, המעצב קורא את מחשבותיי.
הם ראו שאני לבנה כמו סיד ומאוכזבת מחיפושים קודמים.
לא היה להם משהו לתת לי למדוד ולכן הם הציעו עיצוב אישי.
נורא חששתי בכל זאת, אין לי מושג מה תהיה התוצאה הסופית.. תחושת בטן אמרה לי לזרום.
בכל מדידה הרגשתי כמו נסיכה. ישראל היה איתי בכל מדידה ומדידה, תיקן בעצמו ורשם הערות.
הוא פשוט לא הסכים להתפשר על שום דבר!!!!
אני כל כך מרוצה מהם ומההתנהלות של הסלון, זו הבחירה הטובה ביותר שעשיתי!
הם מתחילים את המחירים ב-13, 14... היה בנינו קראש הדדי שהקנה לי הנחה.
במחיר קיבלתי שמלה בעיצוב אישי, חצאית הפתעה עם שובל ארוך לחופה, חצאית הפתעה נוספת לריקודים, וגם את כל שאר האביזרים.
וכך נפרדתי מ 10,000, והייתי מוכנה לשלם גם הרבה  יותר אם הייתי צריכה


----------



## etti251 (16/12/13)

...


----------



## etti251 (16/12/13)

...


----------



## etti251 (16/12/13)

ביחד


----------



## etti251 (16/12/13)

שיער- אבי חטיבה 
פשוט גאון!
תכשיט שיער- המעצבת אביגיל אדם. אני מאוהבת כבר מזמן בקשתות שלה!
לכן היה לי ברור שבחתונה אני אענוד גם קשת שלה!


----------



## etti251 (16/12/13)

איפור- לאה 
לא ציינתי שהאיפור והשיער היו כלולים במחיר של הסלון+ מלווה!!!


----------



## etti251 (16/12/13)

בחדר שהתארגנתי בו..


----------



## FayeV (17/12/13)

איזה יופי! 
השמלה ממש יפה ויושבת עלייך מעולה.


----------



## etti251 (16/12/13)

ויאללה, נוסעים...


----------



## ronitvas (16/12/13)

את נראית נפלא השמלה סופר מחמיאה!!!


----------



## etti251 (16/12/13)

נעליים- רפבליק 
מר בחור 1.73 בעוד שאני 1.68, לכן חפשתי נעל עם עקב נמוך שגם תהיה לי נוחה. 
הנעל לא ירדה לי מהרגל כל הערב, זה היה פשוט תענוג!- עלו לי 250 ש"ח בחנות בשינקין.


----------



## ray of light (17/12/13)

אוי הן מהממות!!! 
מתה על הסגנון הזה!!


----------



## etti251 (16/12/13)

צלם- שחר אושרת 
אי אפשר להיות בחורה חרדתית ללא צלם גאון, פשוט אי אפשר.
או כמו שבעלי צוחק עליי,"שחר, אל תצלם לי את האיגואנה" "שחר, תצלם אותי רק מאחורי העץ" "שחר, יש לי בתמונה ידדדדד".-לא צריך הסברים!
יש דברים שהשתיקה יפה להם 
אחחח שחר היקר, כמה סבלנות, הבנה, אהבה וטונות של מקצוענות יש בך.
שחר שאל אותי איזה לוקיישן מעניין אותי. ביקשתי יער של פיות. ביקשתי וקבלתי!


----------



## etti251 (16/12/13)

2


----------



## coffeetoffy (17/12/13)

שמלה יפהפיה, 
היית מהממת!


----------



## etti251 (16/12/13)

3


----------



## etti251 (16/12/13)

ושוב 3


----------



## etti251 (16/12/13)

4


----------



## haych (16/12/13)

תמונה מקסימה


----------



## etti251 (16/12/13)

5


----------



## etti251 (16/12/13)

6


----------



## stoochi (16/12/13)

תמונות מקסימות! 
היית כלה יפהיפיה, השיער, האיפור והשמלה יושבים עלייך בצורה מושלמת.
מזל טוב!


----------



## יפאט (17/12/13)

איזה קטע  אני כמעט בטוחה שהצטלמנו לידכם.. 
בעלי ואני התחתנו באותו יום וכשהגענו לצילומי חוץ אם אני לא טועה אתם הייתם הזוג שהצטלם שם לידנו (בבית חנן, לא?)..
המון מזל טוב!!


----------



## etti251 (16/12/13)

7 ואחרון


----------



## etti251 (16/12/13)

D.J עמיעד סויסה 
היו לנו בחתונה 530 אורחים. כ- 250 מהם היו צעירים. 
זו עבודה קשה להקפיץ כ"כ הרבה אנשים, אבל עמיעד פשוט שיחק אותה!
עמיעד מגיעה עם גיטרות חשמליות ונותן הופעה קצרה, בנוסף, יש חלק שהוא יורד עם עמדה לתוך הרחבה.
אני בעצמי הרגשתי במסיבה וממש נהנתי והאורחים פשוט לא רצו ללכת.
ב-3 כבר התחננתי אליו שיקפל.


----------



## etti251 (16/12/13)

...


----------



## etti251 (16/12/13)

ותמונווווות. למה? כי כיף להיזכר


----------



## etti251 (16/12/13)

....


----------



## etti251 (16/12/13)

....


----------



## etti251 (16/12/13)

...


----------



## etti251 (16/12/13)

....


----------



## etti251 (16/12/13)

....


----------



## etti251 (16/12/13)

....


----------



## etti251 (16/12/13)

....


----------



## ray of light (17/12/13)

שיהיה לכם הרבה מזל טוב! 
המון אושר ושמחה יחד, החתונה נראית ממש שמחה!


----------



## Raspail (17/12/13)

איזה נהדרים אתם! 
ממש מבינה את החששות מהשמלה ושמחה לראות שזה הסתדר על הצד הטוב ביותר ומצאת שמלה יפייפיה ומחמיאה!
אתם נראים מקסימים, שמחים ומאושרים! ונראה שהייתה חתונה בדיוק כמו שרציתם! נהניתי לקרוא הכל!
ההזמנה משגעת! וגם אהבתי מאד את חליפת החתן! סחטיין!
שיהיה המון המון מזל טוב, חיים מלאים ומאושרים יחדיו


----------



## ronitvas (17/12/13)

קרדיטים מקסימים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
את נראית נפלא והחתן גם (מותר לי להגיד, נכון?!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
נראה שהייתה חתונה שמחה, מאושרת וזהבית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







פספסתי את הוידאו, או שלא היה?

מאחלת לכם חיים טובים, אוהבים ומלאים


----------



## lanit (20/12/13)

המון מזל טוב! 
מאוד אהבתי את הכתיבה שלך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



קרדיטים כיפים!


----------



## יוסי האדום (21/12/13)

מזל טוב!!


----------

